# To the female rider on HW40/Heritage Sq today about noon



## angang (Nov 5, 2009)

You are either a new rider, or a very clueless one (maybe both). 
I suggest taking a step back and rethinking the rules/ways of the road. 
Not a threat, but it is a real possibility you will be hit by a car, since I could have easily hit you today. Lucky for you I was aware and alert.


----------



## Pablo (Jul 7, 2004)

This would be better if it were like a craigslist missed connection. Let me try:

You, on a bike on HW40/Heritage Sq today about noon. 

Me, in a car that almost hit you. Lucky for you (and me) I was aware and alert. 

Are you a new rider, clueless, or just someone I can't get out of my head? I'm not a threat, but it is a real possibility you will be hit (or hit on). I sort of wish I had hit you so I could have told you in person.


----------



## angang (Nov 5, 2009)

Well, now that you mention it!!!
She did look nice 
Even with "the bird" in front of her face. LOL


----------

